# Snow Dog!



## Potty (Jan 21, 2013)

Love my dog, love the snow. Here is the result: 































I aint the best photographer in the world, I know.


----------



## dolphinlee (Jan 21, 2013)

I would like to see how the first photo would trigger people as an LM prompt. Lost dog? Waiting for master? Confused? Listening? 

I have so say that I love the dog's expression in the second photo where he is sitting down.  

These are excellent considering the conditions. It is so hard to take photos in reduced light and 'fuzzy' conditions. 

Thank you for sharing these.


----------



## Abbey08 (Jan 21, 2013)

Potty,
I love these. Love the Lab breed(that is the breed here, isn't it?). But my Abbey Schnauzer says that it's no fun at all unless and until you've got snow caked in your armpits, on your feathers(that's what they call the fluffy parts of a schnauzer leg), and in-between your toes! She continues to say that she brought her people out to the Arizona desert to get them away from the cold, and to get herself away from the rain. Well...she goes on, that didn't work so well  ; huge monsoon rain storms here in July and August; I still get wet 

The second one I like very much, but the last one shows his enthusiasm; that one is great! Don't you know, Potty, that when we photograph something or someone we love very much, that it always turns out well? 

Lorraine


----------



## Dylan_9711 (Mar 28, 2013)

Awesome dog, reminds me of my half-wolf black dog when I was a kid.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 28, 2013)

Happy puppy ^^ very cute


----------



## Foxee (Mar 29, 2013)

Love these.


----------



## Gumby (Mar 29, 2013)

Love that expression in the second shot.


----------



## vangoghsear (Mar 30, 2013)

Potty, I would like to see these as pure black and white.  The little bits of color are distracting because they are not repeated in a balanced manner, such as the dog's tongue is the only spot of red in the photo.  A sharp contrast black and white would probably look good.  

I like them anyway, but just a suggestion.


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Apr 6, 2013)

My favorite is the second picture. I think the composition of that pic in particular is very compelling. The contrast. That first pic is aces as well!


----------



## Lyra Laurant (Apr 17, 2013)

The black dog and the white snow. I really like the contrast!
(and your dog is sooo cute! ^^ )


----------

